# DNA for Dummies



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

would a DNA tst give you a reading on how much APBT how much AST your pitter or anyother dog is, or do the 2 "breeds" have the same genetic code?


i imagine this to either be a really good question, or a really stupid one.

(im a big boy, i can handle it, if it's a stupid one)


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i have wondered this also. 

i mean i got an email from peanuts insurance company talking about genetic testing. peanuts vet offers this service but i wasnt sure if it was worth doing. its kind of expensive but they say if you do it you can know excatly what is in your dog and if they are predisposed to certain breed specific disorders and whatnot but IDK. 

good question ninathepitbull.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

None of the DNA test available can actually tell the breed or breeds of a dog. They are a scam o' money and they defiantly can't tell between APBT and AmStaff.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

No. Those DNA test that supposedly identify breeds are a hoax and a rip off.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

they just prove if the said parents are the actual parents... i thot... kind of like human dna tests... obviously with the canine factor in it tho...


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

wow, american pit, reddoggy, i had no idea. nice work, thanks so much. does anyone have any liks to knowledgeable info that can tell me more on this? how did you guys find out?
i need to spread the word on this.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i may talk to my vet next time i go see what theirs is all about. i know my vet has a breeding/pupsicle AI program..not sure what they do with gathering DNA or how the process is. 
its almost time for Peanut's annual exam so i may ask what they do with it i THINK they do theirs in-house since they do all their bodily fluids in house.


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

IDK, I would think that if it was an ACTUAL DNA test, it could tell them quite a bit about the animal. Obviously, the one in the video failed pretty hard. LOL We are considering having this done on our dogs to show the courts that they are not to be included in their most recent BSL attempts. Now we're reconsidering.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

IMO i didnt think that you could do a DNA test for animals bkuz of the simple fact that we dont keep pedigrees or DNA on record. now i may be wrong but i would think that it would be similar to humans, where if someone did actually keep a record of their gene's, then i could see it possible to find a great deal of information about their bloodline, or ancestors... feel free to correct me if im wrong, i am no scientist, nor a geneologist, or a breeder.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*i must be hungrey*



fortyfootelf said:


> IMO i didnt think that you could do a DNA test for animals bkuz of the simple fact that we dont keep pedigrees or DNA on record. now i may be wrong but i would think that it would be similar to humans, where if someone did actually keep a record of their gene's, then i could see it possible to find a great deal of information about their bloodline, or ancestors... feel free to correct me if im wrong, i am no scientist, nor a geneologist, or a breeder.


i would imagine that they take the DNA of animals with an extensive detailed background of purebreed and they use those as comparison. no scientist either, but i would imagine those to be the identifying markers. think a bowl of lima beans being purebred german shepherd and fava beans being Rottweiler ( im definitely oversimplyfying). they would then look at the bowl youve sent them of beans, carrots and parsley etc. and tell you whats in your bowl.


----------

